# my 1970 sears



## joseph101088 (Mar 29, 2012)

picked this up with trailer for 600. took a little to get ready for season


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 29, 2012)

Look's good man, nice catch too maybe 3lb ? we love pic's here so the more the happier we are.

And Welcome to the forums! Check out my model F rebuild sometime just click on the link down below.


----------



## joseph101088 (Mar 30, 2012)

pictures of the finished outside. now time for the inside progress will be slow seeing as how bass and carp will be spawning soon here in va.


----------



## joseph101088 (Apr 16, 2012)

was wondering if there are any threads with pictures on battery box mounting. in my 12 ft me the battery anchor and trolling motor put me about four to five inches off the water level trying to go front mount to distribute weight better. just looking for ideas as to what works good for you


----------



## TimRich (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks good! Your fishing partner looks pretty happy about his catch... :smile:


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like you did what I did.... I love fishing from my Kayak... I prefer it actually. However my kids want to go all the time too...so I either don't go or had to have a way to take them with me. I did pick up a couple cheap Kayaks for the older ones but the boat keeps them where I can take care of them...plus you can get to places a bit faster than the Kayak can... 

All and all I love my boat. Ijust need to put a fish in it now.


----------



## joseph101088 (Apr 16, 2012)

hes a great kid. what you cant see is it was in the mid 50s with drizzle/fog and 15-20 mph wind and no complaints happy all day. Although he did good out fishing me 18 to 14.


----------



## TimRich (Apr 16, 2012)

That's awesome! Can't wait to get my son out there but hes a bit young yet, only 2 and a half...lol Still looking forward to getting him in the boat to cruise the river.


----------



## joseph101088 (Apr 18, 2012)

ran wires today and attached all connectors. attached battery box to front bench. doesnt look good now but at least the weight is out of the back. will post pics hopfully tommorrow. planning on when i get the time to build a small deck/ storage area up front thats level with the top of boat. will be a bit though kid three in 5 days


----------



## joseph101088 (Apr 29, 2012)

new wiring pics. front deck to hide the box is probably not going to happen. my wife gave me the ok to see about getting a allumicraft 1448 and motor if i can get a cheap payment since i now have two kids to take out with me.


----------



## joseph101088 (Apr 29, 2012)

forgot one pic


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 7, 2012)

i like what you have going on here! and love the pic of the big bass! it looks like we both have very similar boats. i would recommend putting decks/platform in the boat. i think you will be surprised how well the boat can handle the evenly displaced weight and you will love the added comfort/style/function of it!


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 7, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> i like what you have going on here! and love the pic of the big bass! it looks like we both have very similar boats. i would recommend putting decks/platform in the boat. i think you will be surprised how well the boat can handle the evenly displaced weight and you will love the added comfort/style/function of it!



what make is your boat? That bass was the first cast on the boat. i have never fished down in virginia beach but up here bass like that are somewhat common. i will do the decks next week hopefully. great to know you have about the same boat. will keep an eye on your thread for ideas. great job on the boat.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 8, 2012)

started on decks today finished cutting the plywood for the deck. at a work stoppage due to work at 11pm. now time to look for carpet and figure out what supports i will need.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 8, 2012)

more pics of the deck


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 10, 2012)

looking good! i got my carpet from home depot for pretty cheap! they have outdoor carpet on big 16ft long rolls and i got 8 feet wide by 16 and it was enough to carpet my boat.


----------



## joseph101088 (Aug 26, 2012)

back from my georgia trip time to get out in the garage and see what i want to do to my boat.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 26, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> looking good! i got my carpet from home depot for pretty cheap! they have outdoor carpet on big 16ft long rolls and i got 8 feet wide by 16 and it was enough to carpet my boat.




That's where I got mine and im very happy with it...cant go wrong. And stapled it in by the way. I added (3) pedestal bases, one for each bench. (2) seats, one can be moved up to the front bench so we spread out if need be. I need to post pics up when I get the chance. My simple boat is coming along and I like it. 

Hey, nice day fishing I see....never caught a muskie. You said it smells? Those things get huge.... Did you sell Buckshot yet?


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 26, 2012)

Joseph..sorry, I thought I was in inlovewithsurfin's thread...my bad, but he has a couple lol.  

I look forward to following your build as well...for some reason I cant see your pics. Will try again later....


----------



## joseph101088 (Aug 27, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Joseph..sorry, I thought I was in inlovewithsurfin's thread...my bad, but he has a couple lol.
> 
> I look forward to following your build as well...for some reason I cant see your pics. Will try again later....



they just switched to a new server on saturday i do believe so it might take a while to get the site back to normal


----------



## joseph101088 (Aug 31, 2012)

went out on the lake the other day just to get out didnt even take poles just wanted to go relax. took some picks while i was out


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 3, 2012)

went out on the lake today another leaky rivet. i only have five left before i have replaced them all. on a side note over a dozen bass mostly the size of my hand. and a few about 1.5 to 2 lb. to many bluegill to count and two perch. and water was like glass.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 3, 2012)

good job on the front decking! you said your not going to carpet it...are you going to stain it or paint it or anything?


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 3, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> good job on the front decking! you said your not going to carpet it...are you going to stain it or paint it or anything?[/
> I sealed it with polyurethane. Great day to be out on the water. Saw other people catching nice cat to so liver will be a must next time out


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 19, 2012)

i have finally made a decision after monday that i need to put a raised floor or just sheet metal to make it flat. monday started out great pickeral bass and perch biting one after the next. trolled to a new area stood up foot went into one of the grooves and over i went. worst part right by a pedestrian bridge. After i got back in i noticed me getting in filled my boat with about 6-8 inches of water in the back. now i might consider a bilge pump to. five nice cats after i fell off the boat.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 19, 2012)

thats terrible!!!! lol.... wouldnt have minded seeing that happen though! haha


next time you catch all that fish and dont post pictures theres gonna be some trouble! we (well at least i do) enjoy seeing the fruits of your labor!


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 19, 2012)

all the people on the bridge feeding ducks got a great laugh. so did i once i realized how funny it was. twelve plus feet of water and didnt even go above my chest. at least it wasnt winter fishing for perch. and i do have pics just havent posted them yet but will soon.


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are a few pics from my last few times out. The perch is less than a half inch fro
Citation here in VA.


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 25, 2012)

went out saturday all leaky rivets fixed. also added a new fish to the inventory. american eel


----------



## pauldanielm (Oct 4, 2012)

Its a great start going to be watching this thread for more. =P~ I am starting to mod my 14' MirroCraft this weekend or praying that i can start. . [-o< I live in Virginia too where do you go to fish at? :fishing: Right now I have only heard of one place Bob's Fishing Hole. But I really havent caught much there. Couple of small bass, crappie, and a baby cat but nothing exciting.


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 5, 2012)

pauldanielm said:


> Its a great start going to be watching this thread for more. =P~ I am starting to mod my 14' MirroCraft this weekend or praying that i can start. . [-o< I live in Virginia too where do you go to fish at? :fishing: Right now I have only heard of one place Bob's Fishing Hole. But I really havent caught much there. Couple of small bass, crappie, and a baby cat but nothing exciting.



i think im about done with this build. planning on a bigger 14-16 footer sometime. only thing i will probably be doing is sanding to bare metal and putting a nice paint job on this one. it works perfectly for my needs plus with a 12 you run out of room quick.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking good! I grew up fishing in my dad's Sears Game Fisher boat and I have many great memories and countless fish caught from that old boat. My dad still has it to this day 35+ years later. Nice job.


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 8, 2012)

Got called crazy today on the lake. Apparently putting a raised deck on a 1232 is crazy even if you have the balance to do it


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 14, 2012)

i dont think its crazy! lol... it made my boat even more stable


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 10, 2012)

I had a 1969 Sears john boat for my first boat, but it was v-hull 12 ft too. Great little boat I miss it sometimes.


----------



## joseph101088 (Dec 10, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> I had a 1969 Sears john boat for my first boat, but it was v-hull 12 ft too. Great little boat I miss it sometimes.


I have been wanting to sell it to get into a bigger boat but I really like it with that deck up front. Might have to take it to my dad's the next time I visit Ohio so I have room for another. Its really stable for such a small boat.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 10, 2012)

Where are you based outa? Also thank you for your service to our great country brother...


----------



## joseph101088 (Dec 11, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Where are you based outa? Also thank you for your service to our great country brother...


Your welcome. Its a paycheck someone's gotta do it. I'm stationed at Langley afb. But hail from a small town in Ohio. Hoping to get down to Tyndall or eglin soon. More areas to hunt.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've only ever hog hunted, and birds, I can't do deer, bambie ruined me for life haha! But I do love guns fun to shoot, and I'm sure you've shot cooler bigger guns than me!


----------



## joseph101088 (Dec 12, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> I've only ever hog hunted, and birds, I can't do deer, bambie ruined me for life haha! But I do love guns fun to shoot, and I'm sure you've shot cooler bigger guns than me!



I like to deer hunt a little. But mostly rabbit and squirrel. I also love to shoot and if an m16 that jams when you really need it is cool you can have it I paint and do body work on a fighter jet so no guns or fighting for me. Still deploy but we like to keep our stealth jets in friendly countries and fly over enemies.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 12, 2012)

O my buddy Cole does the same thing ( in the Marines ), he started out workin on Cobra (helicopters) and now he's workin on f-22's I think? Not sure.


----------



## joseph101088 (Dec 12, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> O my buddy Cole does the same thing ( in the Marines ), he started out workin on Cobra (helicopters) and now he's workin on f-22's I think? Not sure.


He must work on the 35. Wish I could move to the 35 the f22 is the jet I work on and I only have like four bases I can go to. It seems like a cool job on paper but its basically arts and crafts


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ya he's a teaching instructor I think now, in Pensacola I think? Or near there atleast, I've only meet him back home in Vero although we do need to get up and go fishin sometime, he's not that far from me.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jan 2, 2013)

its a sad day but a good one. sold my boat today which is a bummer. but it has cleared the way for a 1448 or 1648 when i get back from japan. actually was the wifes idea to get a bigger boat. almost had a heartattack when the conversation started off with you need to sell that boat. but was really surprised when she said to get a bigger one we can all go out on.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like you've got a heck of a woman their bud, any girl that knows a happy man is a good man is one to keep.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jan 10, 2013)

just on here looking. its 11:18pm here in japan. so much water and no fishing but will try to update with pics of whales or dolphins. or whatever jumps out of the water at me on a few trips we plan on taking. and speaking of my good wife i asked if she would go look at a boat for me when i landed in anchorage. it was seven am and well that straw almost broke her back. "i am not going and looking at some smelly boat and making a decision you will be mad about if its a piece of junk" almost verbatim. cant control my hunt for a new one even though im a half a world away.


----------



## Coach d (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you remember what the boat's weight rating was? I'm trying to see if my 1970 is allowed to have 2 or 3 people in it. I think it's only 2 but want to make sure as I have 4 kids (2 old enough to fish with me) and this would maybe allow me to buy a bigger boat if we have the money for it. lol


----------



## csimmons0885 (Feb 24, 2013)

our boats are pretty muchthe same mine is a 76 though where in va u live


----------



## csimmons0885 (Feb 24, 2013)

what size trolling motor do u have and how fast do u think u go and how long does the battery last and what battery do u have thanks


----------

